# How to adjust Lod Bias (New Drivers 2xx)



## NODO-GT (10. Juli 2010)

hallo 
bis die neue nHancer kommt 
Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es irgendeinen Weg gibt, um LOD Bias-Einstellungen anpassen? 

Google translate 

sorry if i opened topic in wrong thread....


----------

